# Como disminuir el voltaje entre el neutro y la tierra



## negrojuan (Abr 15, 2010)

Tengo que instalar un equipo nuevo de laboratorio que requiere que la diferencia de voltaje entre el neutro y la tierra sea menor de 2 Voltios, pero tengo un valor que ronda los 7 voltios. Cual es el procedimiento mas adecuado para solucionar este problema?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola negrojuan

puedes conectar el neutro a tierra y el voltaje bajará hasta cero.

este voltaje que aparece entre neutro y tierra es unducido y no afectaría cerrar el circuito entre los dos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## negrojuan (Abr 16, 2010)

HOla estimado MrCarlos, el fabricante no me autoriza a unir el neutro y la tierra, y aqui en mi localidad han probado poniendo una jabalina en tierra de 6 metros, para llevar el neutroa esa descarga (Independiente de la descarga de tierra) y no han logrado llevar el valor por debajo de los 2 voltios. Me dijeron de colocar un transformador, pero la verdad es que poco se del tema.
Desde ya muchas gracias por tu molestia en contestarme, y un saludo grande de un santafesino de Argentina- Gustavo


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 16, 2010)

negrojuan: Yo se que se puede hacer, entre otras, lo siguiente:

- enterrar una malla electrosoldada en tierra
- mezclar ciertos compuestos con la tierra donde se clava la jabalina.

Todas las anteriores buscan mejorar la conductividad del suelo y por consiguiente
reducir la diferencia de tension entre tierra y neutro.

Saludos


----------



## wacalo (Abr 16, 2010)

Aclaremos algunas cosa:
1 - La tensión del neutro no es inducida sino que se debe a un "desplazamiento" del neutro debido a que las 3 fases del sistema están cargadas en forma desigual (esto vale para el caso de un sistema con neutro interrumpido).
2 - No se puede unir neutro con tierra (mejor dicho no se debe)
3 - No se consigue mejorar la diferencia de potencial entre neutro y tierra mejorando la puesta a tierra.
Lo que se puede hacer es:
**Revisar que la línea del neutro entre el punto que mides y la linea de la compañia de electricidad no tenga zonas con falsos contactos.
** Mide la tensión neutro tierra a la entrada de tu casa si esta tensión es menor (o mucho menor) significa que tu línea de neutro tiene problemas (de sobrecarga, sección pequeña, falsos contactos, etc)
**Puedes intentar colocar un neutro solo para ese aparato que dices, que conecte tu aparato con la caja de fusibles principal (a la entrada de la casa).
** Si a la entrada de tu casa mides una tensión del neutro grande, en ese caso el problema ya es de la compañia de electricidad y deberías hacer el reclamo correspondiente.
Saludos.


----------



## negrojuan (Abr 16, 2010)

Efectivamente el problema de la empresa de energia, que de todos modos se desntiende del tema. Me dijeron que la solución es colocar un transformador 220/220 de 1500 VA, que hace que el diferencial de potencial entre el neutro y la tierra quede en cero. No se como trabaja para que ello suceda. Si alguien tiene sugerencias las escucho agradecido.
Gustavo


----------



## wacalo (Abr 16, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que si colocas un transformador de aislación 220/220 ya la tierra deja de tener sentido. En última instancia si quieres puedes unir tu nuevo neutro con tierra y no hay ningún problema.


----------



## arnolectrix (Abr 16, 2010)

primero habra que ver que tipo de suelo tienes ,es indudable que necesitas una buena tierra o tu tierra es muy buena y tu neutro es malo, por eso diferencias de tension,mejoraras la tierra hechando carbonilla o sal humedecida adonde tienes la jabalina .si es pobre la superficie de la jabalina o pones otra o construyes una malla y la entierras lo mas preofundo que puedas con carbonnilla , bueno tambien pudes colocar varias jabalinas ,pero ya te digo habra que ver que tipo de suelo tienes


----------



## negrojuan (Abr 16, 2010)

Puse una jabalina nueva de 6 metros revestida en cobre, no es excelente porque tiene cierta resistencia, pero el problema esta en el neutro de la linea porque el inconveniente que tengo yo ya lo padecio un banco local y una cooperativa telefonica. Asi que aca te la tenes que arreglar como podes


----------



## arnolectrix (Abr 16, 2010)

mira nj  ami me toco dibujar este tema  y disimuladamente en la entrada de linea lejos del taller donde tenia que colocar las jabalinas, puse otra jabalina independiente del resto y la uni al neutro por que en definitiva el neutro es tierra  si tenes bastante distancia hasta el laboratorio pone la jabalina que en este caso seria para mejorar tu neutro. sdos arnold


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2010)

Lo ideal sería que la empresa lo repare.

Lo segundo ideal sería Transformador aislador 220 - 220 y se le hace el NEUTRO con otra jabalina lo "suficientemente" cerca de la jabalina de MASA . . . Sal gruesa y bastante agua al terreno.

Si vas a agregarle jabalina al neutro de la empresa proveedora de electricidad (escondido) debés tener en cuenta que si a ellos se les corta el cable del neutro existe la posibilidad que los vecinos tomen neutro de tu línea y jabalina y hasta podrían incendiarla por excesivo consumo (las instalaciones trifásicas antiguas tienen llaves termomagneticas solo en las 3 fases y no en el neutro y tampoco fusible en el neutro. O resolverlo con llave térmica bipolar en la entrada si es monofásica o tetrapolar si es trifásica - O SEA QUE CORTE EL NEUTRO JUNTO CON EL VIVO -

Saludos !


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

Aca en Uruguay no se permite conectar el Neutro a Tierra, hay una razón técnica la cual no voy a describir... los que saben a lo que me refiero me entenderán, asi que ojo con poner el neutro a tierra mas allá del peligro puede ser ilegal.

La solución te la debe dar la empresa que te brinda energía eléctrica, creo que están obligados a mantener una dif de potencial entre neutro y tierra de 2v o menos...


Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Abr 17, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Aca en Uruguay no se permite conectar el Neutro a Tierra, hay una razón técnica la cual no voy a describir... los que saben a lo que me refiero me entenderán, asi que ojo con poner el neutro a tierra mas allá del peligro puede ser ilegal.



Como comenta Dano, ni en Uruguay, y que yo sepa en ningún sitio.

Existe un elemento muy importante en lo que se refiere a la Protección y Mando de una instalación eléctrica, que es el Diferencial.
Este elemento, tiene entre otras finalidades, salvaguardar a las personas o animales, de descargas electricas letales.

No olvidemos, que el suministro eléctrico para el consumo comercial es de 380Vca/220Vca.
Si hacemos lo que nos dice nuestro compañero MrCarlos:


MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola negrojuan
> puedes conectar el neutro a tierra y el voltaje vajará hasta cero



no funcionará, porque el diferencial no permitiria fugas eléctricas.

Ahora.....si esto que dice el compañero, funciona, una de dos,....o la instalación eléctrica, carece de Diferencial o la calidad de las respuestas de este post ante las dudas de compañeros que merecen datos aclaratorios y seguros para sus preguntas son deficientes.
Señores,...no estamos hablando de una fuente de 12Vcc...si nó de 380/220, no intetemos ayudar si no conocemos bien el tema. (Peligro)

Saludos.


----------



## JFlorez (Nov 7, 2010)

La diferencia de potencial entre neutro y tierra en ese caso puede deberse al desbalance de cargas entre las lineas, o puede que lo aporte algun equipo a tu sistema, puedes hacer pruebas y verificar, por lo general puede ser equipos de A.A. o iluminacion, para el caso de los equipos sensibles a pequeñas variaciones de voltaje entre neutro y tierra lo mejor es la instalacion de un transformador 1-1 o baja- baja, o transformador de aislamiento, la salida de este conecta el neutro de salida a tierra, pero aclaro, esto no es lo mismo que a no instalar el trafo de aislamiento y puentear neutro y tierra. la solucion nunca ha sido y no será aterrizar el neutro en un punto distinto al de la salida del transformador.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 7, 2010)

Si que hay lugares en los que está permitido poner el neutro a tierra. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esquema_de_Conexión_a_Tierra
Pero en general recomiendo el transformador 1:1


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2010)

hola muchachos:
NO MEZCLEN:

una cosa es la tierra de seguridad, a la cual va el cable verde .
y otra es si quieren poner el neutro a tierra (tierra, humus, donde crecen las plantitas) a travez de una jabalina APARTE y lejos de la jabalina de seguridad.

aclarado eso hagan lo que quieran.



luego como dijo dano NO se puede /debe conectar el cable verde con el celeste .
y por que ??? 
electricidad es una PUTADA (no me borren el termino, por que viene de la *pu*nta de un h*ada*) siempre que hacen una cosa es una ventaja en unos casos y un peligro en otros.
casi no hay nada que sea solucion para todo .
y encima en ELECTRICIDAD estan las normas.
que si no las siguien y hay un accidente .......
USTEDES SON LOS CULPABLES.
no importa que lo hayan hecho con un buen criterio y que hayan evitado 20 accidentes.
si algo pasa y no cumplieron con las normas TODO EL UNIVERSO se lavara las manos y les hecharan la culpa a ustedes.

asi que cuidado.
primero las normas.


ah.y otra cosa: si usas un trafo (de aislacion) estas aislando ee circuito, obvio que tendras 
Vnt = 0v ......por que esta aislado.
ja.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

Conectar el neutro a tierra es criminal, ya que si se pierde la tierrr por algun motivo o se corta en la linea de entrada habra 220 o 380 en el cuerpo de lás máquinas por ejemplo, justo estaba preparando un informe sobre este tema. Es un error muy común en la Argentina hacer eso, y creen que hicieron una genialidas, pero si alguien muere, sera responsable...

Bueno no adelanto más y ya vere donde es más oportuno ubicar lo que estoy preparando 
Cordiales saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Conectar el neutro a tierra es criminal, ya que si se *pierde la tierrr* por algun motivo o se corta en la linea de entrada habra 220 *o 380* en el cuerpo de lás máquinas por ejemplo, justo estaba preparando un informe sobre este tema. *Es un error muy común en la Argentina hacer eso, y creen que hicieron una genialidas, pero si alguien muere, sera responsable...*
> 
> Bueno no adelanto más y ya vere donde es más oportuno ubicar lo que estoy preparando
> Cordiales saludos


 
si se corta EL NEUTRO .
y de nuevo distingamos tierra (donde crecen las plantitas) de el cable verde.
ah........puede llegar a haber 220v , no 380v ............... panda, demasiados errores , repasa el informe antes de mandarlo .


y respecto de lo azul..........ahhhh es tan cansador, si , en Argentina todo el mundo es electricista......un fastidio.
y lo de la responsabilidad es otro fastidio, ya se que es asi la gente, buscan a quien culpar.
alguna vez lo planteee en algun lado .
(no digas que solo en Argentina, he leido de otros paises como españa y dejan bastante que desear tambien , es asi toda la gente ) .
pero a que iba:
si muere alguno y la culpa la tuvo el diferencial que fallo....? ningun getente de ABB o de siemens va preso.
si muere alguno por que se dio una falla que quienes hicieron las reglamentaciones no tuvieron en cuenta .....ningun o de lso que hicieron las reglamentaciones va preso.
en estos ultimoscasos se dice que "fue una fatalidad" .

bien claro lo tengo .


----------



## unleased! (Nov 7, 2010)

Compra un transformador de aislamiento 220/220 v y acabas antes. si te pones a pensar en el costo - tiempo que supone modificar la instalación y tocar el tema de la tierra con nuevas picas de cobre no te va a merecer la pena.



fernandob dijo:


> ...
> (no digas que solo en Argentina, he leido de otros  paises como españa y dejan bastante que desear tambien , es asi toda la  gente ) .
> ....


  el chapucilla de turno lo suele hacer solo que el que tenga la licencia, no respete el reglamento y haga una chapuza que ponga en peligro a terceros directamente multa y pierde la licencia de por vida sin posibilidad de recuperarla. Si la cosa es muy grave pasa a orden judicial.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 7, 2010)

Suscribo de nuevo lo de transformador 230~230V
En España es ilegal poner el neutro a tierra aparte de que la corriente que meterías a tierra sería importante.
Otras consideraciones:
Una pica de toma de tierra no es una buena tierra, es bastante mala, por ley aquí se debe de poner un circuito con cable de 35mm2 debajo y a lo largo de toda la cimentación del edificio lo que da una resistencia de tierra mucho menor que unas cuantas picas.
Para que se consideren tierras independientes, los electrodos deben de distar como mínimo dos metros uno de otro, eso por ley y porque es verdad; si pones dos picas a 1m y una tiene 10 Ohm y la otra otros 10 Ohm si las juntas no obtendrás 5 Ohm sino poco menos de 10, si alguien no se lo cree que haga la prueba, yo la he hecho y lo certifico.
Para ir poniendo el neutro a tierra haría falta poner una resistencia en la tierra del centro de trasformación y eso _"yo diría"_ que no nos van a dejar.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

Muchas veces el problema no es de los electricistas si no de quienes los contratan, ya que para ahorrarse un peso o un duro( como decis vosotros los peninsulares) buscan a quien menos cobra, y por ltanto sale cualquier cosa.
En mi caso atiendo varios establecimientos pequeños y medianos, y tienen algunos instalaciones en mal estado, le explico, que en algun momento van a tener que adecuarse, porque una inspección y les clausuran o los intiman a adecuar las instalaciones, por  lo general la respuesta es si ya lo vamos a hacer...
En un caso que dejaba mucho que desear y era un verdadero peligro, y como el dueño decia tengo seguro... ja, obvio tampoco un buen seguro.
De todas formas me llegue hasta el seguro, como si fuera un posible tomador y ver las condiciones y exigencias y entre ellas figuraban, que ellos no hacen inspecciones ya que toda instalación debe cumplir con las normas de seguridad e higiene vigentes, y que en caso de un accidente leve o fatal, si las instalaciones estan en mal estado, es causal hasta pard dar finalizado el convenio o en todo caso multar al tomador....

Le lleve al referido "empresario" abrio los ojos y una semana después inicio las reformas, pero no solo por lo del seguro, porque también le lleve lo que tendria que pagar en concepto de indeminización en caso de muerte sin contar la clausura del establecimiento y todo lo que ello conlleva...

En otros casos les adverti a un grupo que trabajan asociados con autopartistas, que seguro en algún momento van a tener alguna auditoria y si no esta todo en regla no les van a dar más trabajo, ya que un establecimiento que no cumple las reglas no es seguro, al no ser seguro puede haber perdida de producción(merma o extensión de plazos) por causas de accidentes, algunos hicieron casos otros que perdieron los cupos estan desesperados..... en fin es toda un mundo.

Me he encontrado maquinaria a la que solo de origen le entraban 3 cabos de cables es decir la linea trifásica y para la iluminación y para evitar accidentes utilizan un trafo, en el cual parte de la tensión se utiliza para contactores y auxiliares y una para la iluminación, de esa forma si hay contacto all cuerpo de la máquina esta aislado galvanicamente del resto y no hay peligro pero claro esto es para 110V
Que es lo normal hacer desconectar alegremente los 110 y conectar uno de los cables a una fase y la otra a tierra de la máquina...... si asi tal cual ahhh y cuando cambian por ejemplo contactores o hacen reformas porque se rompio o quemo el trafo, alegremente ponen bobinas a 220 a fase y a tierra...

Cuando ahora por las normas vigentes se ponen disyuntores diferenciales sea creado el mito que no sirve porque salta a cada rato, poniendolo para pasar la inspección y anulandolo luego.....

A un grupo le comprobe que el problema no es que no sirva si no a la mala instalación o malas reformas en los tableros de máquinas y si todas absolutamente todas tenian el neuto a masa.....
Corregimos el coneccionado y el problema desaparecio..... hasta que un dia me llaman que la llave salta y no los deja trabajar y me piden que la anule, le dije "yo soluciono el problema pero no la anulo" tras averiguar un poco mi sospecha recae sobre una fresadora de torreta nueva(no llega a los dos años) medimos nada, le digo al operario que la opere y nada y por alli se le da por mover la altua de la mesa y al accionar el control correspondiente salto la llave..... reponemos acciona y de nuevo salta, sospecha: el motor habrola bornera del mismo y desconecto las conecciones, las mido por las dudas respecto al cuerpo al neutro y tiera y nada, mido los bornes de fase del motor respecto al cuepo ohh ohh, continuidad, practicamente un corto total.... se retra el motor de la máquina para inspección y control, el estator estaba muy bien aislado "en apariencia y me dispongo a ver el cableado desde la bornera a las bobinas y alli veo uno de estos cables que estaba prensado por el cubo de la borenera... lo quito y efectivamente alli estaba el problema, aislo la parte dañada del cable(no con cinta sino con un tubo) repetimos las mediciones y todo ok medimos la aislación con un provador al efecto todo ok, se rearmo y se reinstalo y todo volvio a la normalidad..... un año atras, el operario supo quejarse de que sentia como perdidas, pero no le llevaron el apunte. El problema vino de fábrica al principio estaba aisado pero la presión era tan grande que hizo fluir la asilacion con el tiempo siendo cada vez más fina, con el tiempo y sin ser un coto directo era un capacitor y la alterna pasaba, al producirse esa fuga de apoco la corriente se incremento y al claentarse la zona y qumarse finalmente concluyo con un contato directo....

Le digo al dueño te evitaste de pagar uno por nuevo..... sin palabras.....


Pero aun sucedio otro caso curioso y muy raro, al tiempo otra vez los cortes, lo raro era que sucedian por la mañana por lo general y no se podia levantar la llave al menos por 5 minutos luego si y podian seguir trabajando, varias horas, a la mañana se cortaba dos veces pero por las tarde no....

Me llamaba la atencón esa demora de 5 minutos, confieso que se me ardieon los libros al comienzo, pero como no me rindo segui, en otro lugar de la máquina entraba un cable neutro y estaba conectado a esas morsas tipicas de los equipos americanos que son en varias partes y que sujetan firmemente al cuerpo de la máquina, el cable esaba bien sujeto pero el resto de la morsa estaba floja, con las vibraciones se ponia en contacto y quedaba asi por unos minutos hasta que disminuia la corriente de fuga, elimine esa unión de neutro con tierra y asegure bien esa morsa y buen fucionamiento...

Espero que les sea útil saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 7, 2010)

Bueno, la solucion es realizar un analisis del terreno y hacer un efectivo sistema de tierra, dependiendo de la clase de terreno optaras por una u otra topologia del sistema (sistema basico o malla etc) , nunca se debe conectar neutro y tierra po lo que ya explicaron y ademas porque infringe las normas electricas , no se en tu pais imagino si , debe existir una normatividad para ello, chauuuuuuuuu

podes usar unos productos muy buenos para ello, aca estan

http://www.seguridadelectricaltda.com/favigel.html
http://www.hidrosolta.com/

lo mejor compra directamente al fabricante porque si no te pueden vender cualquier cosa , hay muchos imitadores de estos productos, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2010)

VEN .......eso justo es lo que pasa en electricidad:

nadie entiende un pito y todos dan clases.
me rompi el coco con este tema hace un tiempo, pero cuando leo o escucho siempre es igual.

todos son masters of the universe.
que clava una mejor tierra, que hace esto que las reglamentaciones estan aca , que estan alla , que las normas dicen que , que mira este enlace, que vos no sabes, aca en schneider dice ...que el otro no sabe, que mi profesor me enseño.
....................les voy a hacer UNA sola pregunta:

tengo una DDP entre neutro y tierra, bien ? 
pues  a ver : 
quien es el que tiene tension para ustedes : el neutro o la tierra ? 
cual de los 2 es el culpable ? 
cual es el que tiene cero voltios y cual es el que tiene tension ?? 


no ven ?? 
hay un orden, un analisis previo que debe hacerse y luego ..ver si hay solucion o ajo y agua.
clavan picas y picas y quizas ....es al cuete.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 7, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Suscribo de nuevo lo de transformador 230~230V
> En España es ilegal poner el neutro a tierra aparte de que la corriente que meterías a tierra sería importante.
> Otras consideraciones:
> Una pica de toma de tierra no es una buena tierra, es bastante mala, por ley aquí se debe de poner un circuito con cable de 35mm2 debajo y a lo largo de toda la cimentación del edificio lo que da una resistencia de tierra mucho menor que unas cuantas picas.
> ...


Glub!
Voy a tomarme unos minutos para no contestar directamente. 
!!!PERO MIRA QUE ERES ANIMAL!!!! Haz el favor de mirar el RBTE. Si te pilla iberdrola sin conectar el neutro a tierra alucinas. Es más: se ha de conectar cada 500mts en las lineas de BT. (Te lo dice un instalador autorizado) La distribución en españa es TT. 
Te lo perdono por venir de electrónica. Date una vuelta por la asociación y te informas un poquillo ya que tienes algo confundido.
 Distancia de las picas es como mínimo vez y media la medida de la pica. 
En el CT se conecta el neutro a tierra SIEMPRE. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2010)

che, hagamso un esfuerzo (yo tambien jeee) , evitemos el tema electricidad.
siempre veo que en lso foros termina la cosa mal.

y de nuevo les digo: hay tierra para el cable verde y tierra para reforzar el neutro.
aca en argentina creo que se llama una tierra de seguridad y la otra de servicio.
no estoy seguro de los nombres.

pero siempre en cada caso hay pros y contras.

yo trabajo en electricidad y es un tema muy de porqueria, no engo claro de el todo el por que , pero siempre da para lios.
yni siquiera tiene el nivel que la electronica.
pero es muy conflictivo.

si quieren seguirla aclaren bien los terminos.

tierra para el cable verde es una cosa, llamenla como quieran, es la que va a la tercer patita.
yo no voy a andar explicando .
y la otra es clavar picas para reforzar el neutro que es otra cosa y no es que sean lo mismo ni que esten unidas.

hay unas cuantas cosas en electricidad que se hacen mal, como la miercoles (para mi) pero es loque hay, se podrian construir cosas para mejorar, pero no lo hacen lso grandes fabricantes, y si uno lo hace "no esta aprobado" , "es una chapuza" ............
asi que ...asi esta el tema.

traten en orden este tema, definan primero que es cada cosa asi no hay  confusiones ni malos entendidos, por mi mejor si ni se sigue, por que como dije ...siempre termina mal las cosas de electricidad.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 7, 2010)

Tampoco he respondido tan mal. Le he aclarado a un vecino un error elemental en el sistema de distribución de españa y donde buscar información gratuita APEME es la asociación de su provincia (alicante). Para dudas te atienden bien.
Si los temas electricos terminan mal es debido a la facilidad con que se electrocuta la gente (digo yo) ya que la solución es bien sencilla. Con aumentar la tierra se baja la diferencia con el neutro. Mas sencillo imposible y es una forma de saber que algo te falla. puede ser un defecto de tierra o de una conexión (empalme) ya que el cobre se sulfata y aumenta la R. Si no es posible (un piso o similar) con colocar un diferencial de alta sensibilidad se acaba el problema de electrocución.
Saludos y buen rollo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2010)

no lo digo por ti "el nombre" .es que estoy cansado de verlo.
incluso yo me veo y se como me pone "el arrastre" o la historia que tengo con lso electricos (mis colegas sin salida) .
y si,el tema electrico no es bueno para un foro , se llena de aficionados mete mano a preguntar y encima se ofenden y .........muchisimas mas cosas.

y de nuevo que creo que uno habla de una pica y el otro habla de la otra en este asunto .
en verdad hay mas picas, yo cuando cazaba vampiros usaba exclusivamente unas para eso.


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 7, 2010)

hola, este tema es muy interesante y me gustaria de verdad ver si saco algo bueno de esto, a mi me a tocado lidear bastante con el problemita del aterramiento aqui en mi pais ya que es lo menos atendido, yo trabaje con equipos de diagnostico sanguineo que son super sensibles con respecto a las perturbaciones electricas ya sean ruidos, estaticas, etc... tanto asi que el equipo tiene una conexcion a tierra de unas mangenras por la cual pasa un liquido si llegara a pasar que esa conexion se pierde el equipo no reporta correctamente los parametros, en fin, mas de 8 años lidiando con el problemilla. Muchas veces como lo que menos interesa es gastar dinero por ahorrarse algo le piden al conserje o a un supuesto electrisista que coloquen un sistema de tierra para lo que muchos lo que hacen es empatar tierra con neutro lo cual a traido como consecuencia la perdida de millones en componentes de mediciones, tarjetas electronicas, fuentes, etc...Y como es costumbre el tecnico debe de lidiar con esto por culpa de un mal aterramiento, causando mala fama ya que reparas una cosa hoy y mañana falla otra. De tanto rollo me dedique un poco a investigar y resulta que me tope con que no se debe conectar el neutro con la tierra ya que en vez de mejorar el sistema resulta que estan difrasando un problema por salir del paso, claro forma facil de ganarse la plata con poco esfuerzo. Yo he visto sistemas de tierra que son excelentes a mi paracer y funcionan bien aunque no con perfectos sacan de apuros, unos compañeros con experiencia sacaron un sistema sensillo de aterrar, nada mas habren un hueco de 2 metros, de una circunferencia de 60cm o mas y clavan 3 barras de cobren en triangulo, luego hacen una adaptacion del tarreno para que este sea mas conductor cal, sal marina o gruesa, carbon mineral, etc. soldan son un clable de cobre grueso las 3 barras, humedecen la tierran y sacan el cable de tierra, como la mayoria de las veces es para un solo equipo han solucionado de esa manera muchas veces y el voltaje admitido de nosostros es por debajo de 1V como aceptable para los equipos, el sistema de ellos llega a 700mv como mucho y se mantiene en el tiempo siempre y cuando se le haga un chequeo regular cada 6 meses...bueno no se en otros paises pero deberian implementar una ley internacional de puesta a tierra en todos lados, eso evitaria que muchos se lleven corrientasos al tocar artefactos con carcasa metalica y el daño a los equipos electronicos y electricos...me dijeron que hay un aparato para medir la tierra, osea la resistencia del terreno donde se piensa hacer el aterramiento no recuerdo el nombre es bien complejo y por lo que me dijeron es bien costoso tambien si alguien lo conoce me gustaria saber el nombre...por otro lado, libros, nombres y sugerencias hay muchas la cuestion es cuales nos sirven a cada uno, sin juzgar la ayuda de los demas, lo digo por que, hay maneras de saber decir las cosas sin menos preciar las ideas o sugerencia de los demas compañeros, no soy electricista ni pretendo serlo soy electronico, pero lo poco que se de electricidad, lo aprendi con trabajo e investigacion puede que me equivoque mas no espero que venga alguien a creer que por que sabe mas del tema yo por ser electrisista a burlarse o ofenderme por no saber algo o por decir algo que derrepente este mal, lo digo por que no vengo a escribir a un tema con la idea de fastidar ni creer que se mas que los demas si no aportar ideas y mis experiencias al respecto a un tema para tratar ayudar a los demas y no a crear conflictos...mas ayuda el que no estorba...pienso que si no estan diacuerdo a un tema simplemente no lo comente y ya...foros de chistes hay bastante...y aqui pienso que lo menos que hay que discutir es al respecto de quien tiene razon o no...la cuestion es tener la solucion o un aporte al respecto no una critica constante...bueno espero haber sido claro no lo tomen a mal estamos para ayudarnos...por otro lado encontre hace un tiempo un libro muy bueno es chileno si mal no recuerdo y tiene mucha informacion al respecto esta en español por si le sirve a alguien, este es mi aporte...saludosss


----------



## JFlorez (Nov 8, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> Compra un transformador de aislamiento 220/220 v y acabas antes. si te pones a pensar en el costo - tiempo que supone modificar la instalación y tocar el tema de la tierra con nuevas picas de cobre no te va a merecer la pena.
> 
> 
> el chapucilla de turno lo suele hacer solo que el que tenga la licencia, no respete el reglamento y haga una chapuza que ponga en peligro a terceros directamente multa y pierde la licencia de por vida sin posibilidad de recuperarla. Si la cosa es muy grave pasa a orden judicial.



Esa es la mas conveniente, ten en cuenta que al agregar puesta a tierra adicionales e independientes, estas deben cumplir con algunos requerimientos de distancias, puesto que una descarga sobre una refleja un voltaje sobre la otra (uy que peligro), lo q mas que una solucion a tu problema se convierte en un lio por otro lado, no inventes al crear un sumidero de corrientes distinto al neutro.



reyvilla dijo:


> Yo he visto sistemas de tierra que son excelentes a mi paracer y funcionan bien aunque no con perfectos sacan de apuros, unos compañeros con experiencia sacaron un sistema sensillo de aterrar, nada mas habren un hueco de 2 metros, de una circunferencia de 60cm o mas y clavan 3 barras de cobren en triangulo, luego hacen una adaptacion del tarreno para que este sea mas conductor cal, sal marina o gruesa, carbon mineral, etc. soldan son un clable de cobre grueso las 3 barras, humedecen la tierran y sacan el cable de tierra, como la mayoria de las veces es para un solo equipo han solucionado de esa manera muchas veces y el voltaje admitido de nosostros es por debajo de 1V como aceptable para los equipos, el sistema de ellos llega a 700mv como mucho y se mantiene en el tiempo siempre y cuando se le haga un chequeo regular cada 6 meses...bueno no se en otros paises pero deberian implementar una ley internacional de puesta a tierra en todos lados,



Correcto, dependiendo de la potencia a instalar asi será la malla, de hecho si el terreno es bueno puedes armar el triangulo sin necesidad de preparar el terreno(repito dependiendo del caso). por lo general obtendras resultados inferiores a 1V mientras procures mantener el balanceo de cargas. un metodo no anula o resta importancia al otro, todo depende de la aplicacion y por supuesto de la calidad del material, no es tan sencillo como comento cuando se trata de la vida de las personas, porsupuesto tenemos que garantizar el buen funcionamiento de la malla a la hora de la puesta en servicio.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 8, 2010)

Jajaja estos temas picantes son los que da vida al foro...

Primero- alguien hizo caso omiso al que el tema hacia mas de 6 meses que estaba inactivo

despues como dijo fernando no lo van a solucionar poniendo (♠ picas?) jabalinas en serieparaleloestrellatriangulo, el neutro es el que esta desplazado seguramente por algun desbalanceo en la linea trifasica y un mal neutro de entrada.

¿Porque no se puede unir el neutro con el conductor de proteccion?

Sencillo, actuaria el disyuntor diferencial inmediatamente.

Lei mas arriba sobre dos jabalinas una de servicio y otra de proteccion, correcto, la se servicio es la que "instala" (se obliga al usuario hacerlo) para el uso exclusivo de la prestadora se servicio electrico, para que es? coloca todo el sistema de medicion electrico a tierra y de paso refuerza el neutro, y la de proteccion que ya todos conocemos que debe estar alejada dos o tres veces la longitud de la de j. servicio.

soluciones:
"Trafo aislador"( no es solucion solo es un remiendo)
Revisar la jabalina de servicio que este conectado al neutro
Balancear la carga trifasica

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 8, 2010)

*El hombre:* Puedo equivocarme y puede que mi respuesta no es entienda bien, pero eso no te da derecho a faltarme el respeto como yo tampoco te lo falto. Así que lo de animal te lo guardas para cuando estés en el bar con tus colegas si ellos te lo admiten.

Él, (el que abre el hilo) no dice que esté construyendo un CT ni una línea de BT, así que mi recomendación sigue siendo un trafo 230~230 y unir una de las salidas, la que prefiera, a tierra para que haga de neutro.
Al margen de eso, "algo" se del RBT ya que he sido instalador durante muchos años, he estado asociado en APEME y tengo una "tilulitis" abultada a mis espaldas, no voy a entrar en un "concurso de talentos".
Todo lo que dices es cierto en España pero esa no es la única forma de hacer las cosas, en otros países se admiten otras configuraciones. Aquí, el usuario final no debe de poner el neutro a tierra en su casa ni aunque sea una "nueva tierra", el que hace CTs y líneas ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer; no es objeto de este hilo.



Respecto a "picas", si no me equivoco es el nombre que empleamos en España para "jabalinas" (eso aquí es un deporte olímpico; lanzamiento de...) ;-)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

Si hay tensión entre neutro y tierra eso es un probleme de la companía proveedora a la cual se debe *intimar legalmente*.

Las tierras , entre ellas solo podrían eventualmente generar unos milivolts de *contínua* (micro pilas) dependiendo del PH del terreno y la constitución de las jabalinas-picas.

He visto hacer tierras que consistían en una chapa de cobre de un metro cuadrado por unos 3 mm de espesor , enterradas en un pozo acorde , de al menos tres metros de profundidad , con unos menjunjes de carbonillas , sales y demás . . .  y se riegan períodicamente.

Lo vuelvo a decir , si conectan neutro con tierra y por algún problema se corta el neutro de la empresa de distribución , ustedes estarán proveyendoles de neutro a la vecindad y seguramente se les incendiaría cable y medidor ya que no dispone de fusibles por parte de la companía para las entradas trifásicas antiguas.

Una vez tuve que instalar un pararrayos y una línea de alimentación para la instalación de una antena y su equipo satelital. El requerimiento era de menos de 2V y el telurímetro marcaba 4 volts , se le hace el reclamo a la companía , pero el problema era que ellos querían la satelital ¡YÁ! , ahora , now , inmidiatly . . .  como mujeres en el shopping   , así que la solución que usé fué : pasé mi tierra por el nucleo de un transformador (1/2 espira al estilo transformador de corriente) y con el primario conectado a la línea de alimentación , desde donde logré *IGUALARLAS* , o sea que para el resto del mundo , el telurímetro entre neutro y tierra marcaba cero.

Saludos !


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 8, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si hay tensión entre neutro y tierra eso es un probleme de la companía proveedora a la cual se debe *intimar legalmente*.
> 
> Las tierras , entre ellas solo podrían eventualmente generar unos milivolts de *contínua* (micro pilas) dependiendo del PH del terreno y la constitución de las jabalinas-picas.
> 
> ...



dosmetros, me gustaria ver el circuito de lo que hiciste con ese pseudo trafo, por otro lado, lo convencional es instalar un transformador de potencia acorde al consumo que hay que alimentar, de aislacion triple en lo posible, y con el neutro de salida colocado rigidamente a tierra, de esta manera, no hay posibilidad de brindar de neutro al suministro, y con tension entre ambas = a cero, es completamente legal, y no presenta ninguna desventaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

La ventaja de ésto es que no hay conección física entre tierra y neutro así que no viola ninguna reglamentación.

Segundo , no maneja potencia , ya que la tierra sería para solo blindaje y/o protección , así que el transformador puede ser pequeño.

Hay que ponerlo en fase y ajustarlo . . . y eventualmente reajustarlo si la empresa produce cambios. Se puede utilizar un transformador de corriente y regularle la alimentación utilizando  resistencias , transformador reductor , si hay algún desfasaje algún capacitor . . .  nada que no pueda hacer un técnico con mañas 





Saludos !


----------



## El nombre (Nov 8, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> *El hombre:* Puedo equivocarme y puede que mi respuesta no es entienda bien, pero eso no te da derecho a faltarme el respeto como yo tampoco te lo falto. Así que lo de animal te lo guardas para cuando estés en el bar con tus colegas si ellos te lo admiten.
> 
> Él, (el que abre el hilo) no dice que esté construyendo un CT ni una línea de BT, así que mi recomendación sigue siendo un trafo 230~230 y unir una de las salidas, la que prefiera, a tierra para que haga de neutro.
> Al margen de eso, "algo" se del RBT ya que he sido instalador durante muchos años, he estado asociado en APEME y tengo una "tilulitis" abultada a mis espaldas, no voy a entrar en un "concurso de talentos".
> ...


fernandob eres el primer electricista al que doy la razón. Que razòn tienes en tus post al respecto de los electicistas. 
Scooter tienes un problema. Al leer no entiendes lo que idem. Sacar un título es lo más sencillo que hay y lo sacas con un nivel pelado al igual que con la máxima nota. El título es el mismo. Hace unos pocos años te hubiese contestado como te mereces pero no quiero perder el tiempo, ni el mio ni el de los demás. A ver si un dia nos tomamos un café tranquilamente y sin malos rollos. Disculpa si te has sentido ofendido.
Animal tambien significa "tas pasao" y no es ofensivo a no ser que... que no pierdo el tiempo.
fernandob tienes toda la razón. No se molestan en ver sus errores y no voy a linkar para demostrarlo ya que hay información más que suficiente en la red.
Saludos y buen rollo. 

PD dejo de contestar por este post
PD ¿Quién será "el hombre"? Seguro que entendió perfectamente tu respuesta totalmente incoherente.
PD Se comenta tensión entre tierra y neutro. Correctamente se debe decir (inferior a 20 ohms) No es bueno que haya más de dos o tres Ohms. Y no, no vale el tester para medir la R de la tierra.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2010)

Desde el punto de vista eléctrico el echo que haya tensión en el neutro es porque hay corriente que circula y eso se debe a cuando se produce un desbalance en el consumo en las lineas trifásicas, esa corriente da lugar a una tensión pero alterna que no afecta en nada los sistemas habituales, y mientras este dentro del rango del porcentaje de variación standar(sino fijarse los limites soportados por los aparatos conectados a la linea domiciliaria) nadie puede decir nada, ya que es la forma de que el sistema se equlibre. no se olviden que hablamos de CA no de una fuente CC estabilizada

Por otro lado cuando existen la necesidad de que entre tierra y neutro la tensión sea 0V no queda otra que colocar un trafo de aislación, porque ni aqui ni en la china te pueden garantizar que no exista retorno de corriente por el neutro.
Este tema es analogo a la puesta a tierra, o a la colocación de pararayos, muchos lo creen un tema sencillo, pero no es asi....

A nivel de industria la puesta a tierra puede llegar a ser un verdadero dolor de cabeza ya que no es tan sencillo como clavar una estaca metalica y colocarle un cable, el que crea eso esta muy equivocado

La puesta a tierra debe medirse y verificarse con cierta periocidad, no puede exceder de ciertos valores si asi ocurriera hay que tomar medidas, no si alguien de los que participa a utilizado alguna vez un telurimetro o lo ha visto al menos, no es e tester que utilizamos habitualmente... nada que ver por más que sea un ohmetro..... otro tanto pasa con los medidores de ailación muchos creen que no tiene sentido  en invertir si es lo mismvo que un tester no! craso error!
Las medidas de aislación se hacen a 500V a 1000V tanto AC como DC porque no es lo mismo uno que el otro un simple ejemplo coloquen en serie  un capacitor .1 a fuente 100VAC con una R de carga y repitan lo mismo con una fuente de 100VDC en esta segunda no medira pero en la otra si
y eso es lo que hay que tener en cuenta y es lo que representa un peligro muchas veces, un ejemplo concreto que me toco ver, un cable mordido en un motor con el tiempo se hizo un corto al medirlo en DC nunca encontraron nada, pero si lo hubieran medido con medidor de aislación en AC se hubieran dado cuenta que habia una fuga en algún lugar, al principio estas fugas son pequeñas pero un dia se transforma en corto directo y va una perosna toca y muere, ojo no es cuestión de tomarlo con liviandad por eso ocurre lo mismo con la puesta a tierra y debe ser medida, una napa suterranea que se obtura sequias muy prolongadas puden hacer que la puesta tierra de un dia para otra quede inutiilzada, muchas veces hay que hacer estudios y composición del suelo, y de ser algo simple pada algo complicado y costoso, no si alguna vez se han interirizado en el tema pero constituye toda una especialidad y de echo hay empresas dedicadas solamente a eso. hay jablinas que son enroscables para llegar bastante profundo, estas no se ponen a golpe de martillo, se perfora el tereno hasta un punto dende se encuentre buna conductividad, la parte que va mas al fondo tiene una forma especial(no son jabalinas de hierro cobreass) se inserta la jabalina y se rodea con un preparado de alta conductividad,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> no si alguien de los que participa a utilizado alguna vez un telurimetro o lo ha visto al menos, no es e tester que utilizamos habitualmente... nada que ver por más que sea un ohmetro.....


 
Justamente es un ohmetro que mide en alterna de unos 2khz , para evitar la micropila en contínua o las interferencias de 50 o 60 hz 

Saludos !


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 8, 2010)

hola, ya encontre el aparato con que se mide la tierra en el terreno:

*Equipos de medicion de resistencia de puesta a tierra*








Los telurometros MRU-100/MRU-101 son equipos portátiles que miden la resistencia de puesta a tierra y la resistividad por el método de Wenner.
El instrumento puede medir resistencia y resistividad con 2, 3 ó 4 electrodos.
El equipo puede alimentarse con pilas estándar tipo C o con baterías.
Las medidas pueden simplificarse usando pinzas de corriente.
*Condiciones normales de operación:*

Corrientes erráticas durante la medida AC+DC: max. 24V.
Corriente de prueba: max. 225mA.
Medida de tensión: max. 40V.
Frecuencia de la corriente de prueba: 128Hz.
Temperatura de trabajo: 0..40°C.
Tensión de alimentación (para recargar la batería): 230V.
Para los interesados en como se usa:

http://www.amperis.com/recursos/articulos/medida-resistencia-puesta-tierra/

...saludosss


----------



## kmiz (Nov 8, 2010)

Decis que es ilegal conectar el neutro a tierra????.
El neutro no puede estar conectado a la toma de tierra, pero el neutro debe ser otra tierra.
Cuando una acometida de corriente es muy larga, periodicamente se hacen refuerzos de neutro conectandole piquetas a tierra.
Si la toma de tierra es correcta y el neutro es correcto ha de haber 0 voltios entre ellos.
Es muy corriente para los modulos de contador, clavar varias piquetas para la toma de tierra y otras tantas para refuerzo de neutro. Eso si, han de ser independientes.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2010)

kmiz dijo:


> Decis que es ilegal conectar el neutro a tierra????.
> El neutro no puede estar conectado a la toma de tierra, pero el neutro debe ser otra tierra.
> Cuando una acometida de corriente es muy larga, periodicamente se hacen refuerzos de neutro conectandole piquetas a tierra.
> Si la toma de tierra es correcta y el neutro es correcto ha de haber 0 voltios entre ellos.
> Es muy corriente para los modulos de contador, clavar varias piquetas para la toma de tierra y otras tantas para refuerzo de neutro. Eso si, han de ser independientes.



Una cosa es lo que hace la empresa dstribuidora de energia, y otra es lo que se puede hacer en las instalaciones, si vos colocas el neutro con la tierra, los disyuntores diferenciales se disparan a cada rato y no te dejan trabajar


----------



## kmiz (Nov 8, 2010)

Por supuesto se hace antes del disyuntor. Si no estarias siempre con el diferencial abajo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2010)

Aqui ni antes ni después de eso se encarga la compañia distribuidora de energia, no se puede hacer en instalaciones de ningún tipo, Buscame una ley o reglamentación que lo abale


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2010)

yo les hago unas consultas.

1-- pasaron de largo olimpicamente mi pregunta, , bien ., asi no llegan a nada 
2 -- diganme, : se quejan de :
los aficionados que meten mano en electricidad.
los "colegas" amigos , que en verdad no existen.
los chapuzas y demas.

pero por otro lado se ponen a escribir en un foro publico sus ideas.
cuando vayan a una empresa y vean que su trabajo lo hace el viejo o el pibe de mantenimiento , ese que arregla una falla electrica como saca un inodoro para destaparlo o esta un fin de semana haciendo extras pintando .
y cuando les discutan el les dira que vio la respuesta en internet, en un foro muy bueno...........pues , ahi recuerdenme y jodanse.

3 -- igual , lo lindo es que todos sabemos , asi que ya a esta altura , hay tanto de blanco como de negro como de verde, cualquiera que lee hasta aqui sacara como resultado que hay que poner picas y picas de a una yde a 3 , y enterrando la carroceria de un auto.
asi que, ya la saturacionde info confusa es suficiente .

eaud en s 

4 -- de nuevo, uds. resuelven una situacion particular, y LA PUBLICAN , y ya todos los chapuzas, colegas de mala leche y vecinos la saben.
sus clientes ganan sin haber dedicado nada.
uds pierden.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 8, 2010)

Bueno! 
En este pais la empresa suministradora solo te coloca el contador y revisa que el instalador autorizado y la contrata que realiza la distribución de red, hacer bien su trabajo. Uno de ella es la conexión de neutro a tierra al ser una distribución TT.
Avalar: Para ser instalador autorizado tienes que pasar un examen en el cual se especifica claramente Y la conexión en las lineas de distribución se encuentran en las normas particulares de las empresas distribuidoras. A ver si las encuentro (y no se los llevó nadie con intencion de devolverla)y las subo
aqui tenemos los diferentes sistemas de distribución.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esquema_de_Conexi%C3%B3n_a_Tierra
Dependiendo de ellos se coloca una protección diferente. En Alemania se rien de los diferenciales por su sitema de distribución.
Con la nueva normativa (el instalador tiene que disponer de un analizador de redes) El analizador te mide la Tierra con tensión. El hijo Piiiiiiittt cuesta cerca de los 3000€ LA verdad es que es una "caña" ya que puedes medir hasta el tiempo de disparo del diferencial.
Saludos

PD vuelvo a quitarme el sombrero fernandob


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2010)

¿ como es en alemania que no usan IDs?? 
no sabia eso


como ultima aclaracion:
la electronica es mucho mas extensa y dificil, pero tiene la ventaja que no hay en general riesgo de vida y ADEMAS Y MUY IMPORTANTE:
pueses dedicar 1 semana en tu casa a probar y aprender.
en electricidad no ., si quieres hacer muchas pruebas o mediciones donde el cliente esto no puedes, por que el cliente quiere la cosa lista ya , y que sepas, no puedes decirle que quieres estudiar el asunto.
asi que tienes que ser mago para sacar las cosas cuando se te da la posibilidad y sin que el cliente lo note.
ademas trabajas con .......................
ah............no recuerdo si lo puse, pero me voy ahora a anecdotas de profesion, asi ven como es el gremio.

poquisimas veces, muy poquisimas escuche de un "colega" que al ver un trabajo mio reconozca o diga adelante de el cliente "que buen trabajo".
siempre tiran mierda, para hacerte a un lado, no importa lo bien que lo hayas hecho......
asi es la gente .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/anecdotas-profesion-13259/index23.html
rta 445






DOSMETROS:
vi el trafo que pusiste en la pagina anterior, entiendo la idea, y no quiero entender mas.
pero me parece que VOS NO ENTENDES:
estas intercalando un trafo a 220v entre la jabalina y el cable verde.
si mañana se muere alguien aunque sea de indigestion, y alguien ve que hay "eso" ahi y tenes mala leche VOS TENES LA CULPA .
"eso" no cumple con las reglamentaciones argentinas, ni con el rbt español , ni con el NTSC europeo ni con las leyes del vaticano.
vos tenes la culpa.
vos y solo vos.
aunque se haya atragantado la victima con el sanfwich de mortadela, aunque no sea tu culpa.

crees que no hay un monton de cositas que con electronica no podria hacer y cobrar como oro ??? 
varias veces lo pense.
pero me abstengo .

ya conozco el ambiente ese , es como charlar de querer convertir en vegetarianos a zombies.

si un señor electricista matriculado ve eso .......vos vas muerto.
acusado , juzgado y condenado en un instante.

es....................tan distinta la electricida dque la electronica............la electronica conversas con logica, y las ideas buenas se aceptan, se discuten, se experimenta, se hace.
uo cai en la electricidad por que la vida me llevo, pude haber caido en vendedor de helados, o actor porno o calesitero......pero cai en electric..........que che le va a acher.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 9, 2010)

Veo que la discusión está acalorada 
Yo *muestro* como está mi instalación. Jamás tuve problemas.
Ver el archivo adjunto Intalacion entrada.bmp


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> DOSMETROS:
> vi el trafo que pusiste en la pagina anterior, entiendo la idea, y no quiero entender mas.
> pero me parece que VOS NO ENTENDES:
> estas intercalando un trafo a 220v entre la jabalina y el cable verde.
> ...


 
Mirá Fernandob , eso fué una solución de emergencia y yo utilicé un transformador de corriente , así que el cable de tierra pasaba por su ujero sin tocar nada , una vez que vinieron los craneotecas de la satelital , verificaron los ohms con su telurímetro y midieron menos de 2 Volts (medidas que yo previamente había logrado) , instalaron todo y se fueron,* eso fué retirado*. El equipo satelital siguió funcionando igual sin problemas.

Si yo no le daba una solución a esa empresa , hubieran llamado a otro que hubiera hecho cualquier otra chapuza , total , al fin y al cabo a ellos *solo* le interesa que les des soluciones y estaban con el c__lo caliente con la instalación de la antena.

Se lo soluciona otro y perdiste *TODO EL CLIENTE* ¿capishe? 

A mi eso me sirvió para complacer a los de la empresa instaladora y punto , ésto fué hace muuuuuchos años cuando los sistemas satelitales eran nuevos y los instaladores se sentían dioses . . .  hoy les diría que no sean idiotas , que eso es muy similar al DTV que tienen instalados hasta en las favelas y con la luz colgada (robada)  sin tierra ni minga 

Saludos !


----------



## El nombre (Nov 9, 2010)

En Alemania usan la distribucion que comentaba el compañero al cual ofendi: la que conectan el neutro con un R a tierra.
De esta forma nunca es peligrosa la tensión a tierra. 
Lo se debido a que las máquínas Mdein Spain tienen que dotarse de diferencial a la propia máquina (no todas depende del uso, que entramos en otra discusión debido a normativas particulares de empresas suministradoras) Pedimos la modificación y nos trataron de " LOCAINAS INCOMPETENTES" según la traducción que me hicieron. Una vez comentado el tema legal rectificaron por "LOCAINAS PORVEEDORES" en referencia a las compañias electricas. 

Pasa como en todo: Cada sistema tiene sus pros y sus contras. Nos toca adaptarnos a las circunstancias. 
Lo más importante, a mi parecer, siempre a sido " que no mate a nadie"
Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Nov 9, 2010)

El nombre dijo:


> Glub!
> Voy a tomarme unos minutos para no contestar directamente.
> !!!PERO MIRA QUE ERES ANIMAL!!!! Haz el favor de mirar el RBTE. Si te  pilla iberdrola sin conectar el neutro a tierra alucinas. Es más: se ha  de conectar cada 500mts en las lineas de BT. (Te lo dice un instalador  autorizado) La distribución en españa es TT.
> Te lo perdono por venir de electrónica. Date una vuelta por la  asociación y te informas un poquillo ya que tienes algo confundido.
> ...


 la pica minima es de dos metros, especificalo almenos y  creo (a mi entender) que lo de conectar el neutro a tierra se hace del contador para  afuera, es decir que lo hace la empresa suministradora, no dentro de casa. Lo digo porque en la REBT no encuentro nada de eso en instalaciones interiores.

PD: que hacer cuando el diferencial se dispara solo a veces 2 veces al dia, otras 1 vez a la semana o pasan meses hasta que salta con diferencial nuevo y las tierras correctas?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

unleased dijo:
			
		

> PD: que hacer cuando el diferencial se dispara solo a veces 2 veces al dia, otras 1 vez a la semana o pasan meses hasta que salta con diferencial nuevo y las tierras correctas?



Revisar el AISLAMIENTO que es lo que falla, la TT está bien en principio porque salta el diferencial, aunque si tienes duda pues mídela y ya que estás la mides en todas las tomas de la casa, eso nunca está de mas aunque no salte nada.

Para buscar el fallo de aislamiento ello pues básicamente paciencia y suerte:
-Empezar por "lo mojado": instalación del jardín (si es que no tiene diferencial aparte), luces y cajas de la terraza...
- Revisar los electrodomésticos "mojados"; lavadora etc, si puedes simplemente los desenchufas y miras a ver si encuentras la relación.
- Probar apagando por circuitos, si puedes pasar de día sin el de alumbrado y cosas así
- Medir aislamientos seccionando la instalación
- Abrir todas las cajas de registro a ver si ves regletas quemadas (si has hecho lo anterior esto también)
- Encomendarte a san [aquí tu santo preferido] porque a veces se las traen las averías que se repiten una vez al mes. A veces ha sido un diferencial "sensible" que lo he cambiado (por otro de iguales características, evidentemente) y no ha vuelto a saltar.
- Si puedes comprueba el diferencial con el instrumento adecuado 

Si te sirve de consuelo, conforme se estropee mas saltará mas y podrás encontrar la avería con mas facilidad; si salta siempre es bastante sencillo ir seccionando hasta que no salte.
Supongo que lo sabes pero te lo digo; para medir la tierra hace falta un telurómetro y para medir el aislamiento un megger. Con un polímetro no se puede ninguna de las dos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

A veces ayuda invertir momentaneamente línea con neutro para buscar la falla.

Esas fallas muy esporádicas son odiosas :enfadado:

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A veces ayuda invertir momentaneamente línea con neutro para buscar la falla.
> 
> Esas fallas muy esporádicas son odiosas :enfadado:
> 
> Saludos !


Esa no me la sabía pero es de cajón; así fuerzas el fallo. Me la apunto (+1)


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si yo no le daba una solución a esa empresa , hubieran llamado a otro que hubiera hecho cualquier otra chapuza , total , al fin y al cabo a ellos *solo* le interesa que les des soluciones y estaban con el c__lo caliente con la instalación de la antena.
> 
> Se lo soluciona otro y perdiste *TODO EL CLIENTE* ¿capishe?
> 
> Saludos !


 
tenes toda la razon 
saludos



unleased! dijo:


> la pica minima es de *dos metros,*


 
que grande DOSMETROS !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Pst !


----------

